# Leuchtfäden, Lichtspuren



## suid (12. Januar 2005)

aloha,

Ich beziehe mich auf das Video von den red hot chilli peppers, welches ihr hier finde könnt. 

http://www.warnerreprise.com/qt-ref/rhcp_fortune-faded_ref.mov


Meine Frage ist nun mit welchen Mitteln dieser Lichtspureffekt gemacht wurden, einmal diese 3 Dimensionalität und zum anderen das Malen dieser Leichtfäden.

Gruß

suid


----------



## meta_grafix (12. Januar 2005)

Hi,

ich kann das Video zwar nicht sehen aber schau mal hier und hier . Das sind PlugIns für After Effects mit denen man so etwas realisieren kann, z.B. so .

Gruß


----------



## human (18. Januar 2005)

Hier findest du ein paar Tutorials zum Anwenden der Trapcode Plugins. Dafür solltest du dich aber schon besser mit After Effects auskennen. Um dich erstmal in das Programm einzuarbeiten, kann ich dir diese Seite empfehlen.

Grüße.


----------

